# instructions in using LED key board on Anet A8



## grapegro (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi all, I am sure the chinese are hopeless, they sell you an item and no instructions on using it. Can anyone help me to obtain knowledge of using the LED 2004 keyboard please
                                        Norm


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 12, 2017)

That's the one with the rotary dial isn't it? Mine has the 5 push buttons instead. If it helps, there's not a lot of things that need adjusting through the menu, so it shouldn't be overly technical.


----------



## grapegro (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello Cogsy,
                  Mine has the five buttons, not very up with this technology, just felt that a chart or instructions would be a good reference until I get used to using it. By the way, how did you go with the auto leveller.
Norm


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi Norm,

I still haven't gotten around to installing the auto leveller yet, but I hope to do it soon. I have run through at least 3kg's of filament though - this printing thing is addictive! At this stage, I do a quick manual level once in a while, but mostly just watch the first layer going down and tweak the bed while it's running till I'm happy with how the layer is forming. Printing on blue tape and getting nice first layers and no issues with getting prints to stick.

With the menu options, for the most part I use: the 'quick settings' sub-menu - 'Home All', 'Disable Steppers' and 'Preheat PLA'. the 'Print' sub-menu - 'Print'. and the 'SD Card' sub-menu - 'Print', 'Pause', 'Stop' and the 'Mount/Unmount Card' functions. I'm assuming you know how the menu buttons work though - centre button for menu, right button to select option, up/down buttons to navigate.

If there's something you're struggling with, let me know and I'll try and help. 

Cheers.


----------



## grapegro (Oct 13, 2017)

Hello Cogsy,
                   And what about that fifth button, cannot work that one out. There are a lot of youtube sites on this subject but most have very poor pictures of what to do.
I appreciate your help.
                                  Norm


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Oct 13, 2017)

grapegro said:


> And what about that fifth button, cannot work that one out
> Norm



I have ANET8 working just fine. You must ID with a picture 
what you are calling the number from 
picture please


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 13, 2017)

Hmm, I don't think I've ever pushed the 5th button come to think of it. I'll play around and see if I can work anything out.


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 14, 2017)

grapegro said:


> And what about that fifth button, cannot work that one out.


 
Thanks for pointing that button out, it will be very helpful. All I can see that it does is go 'back' through the menus. Up til now I've been scrolling to the top of each menu and selecting the 'Back' option but the button is so much easier!

One other thing I bought for the A8 but haven't installed is an external Mosfet for the hot bed. I understand the newer versions with the updated main boards (which has been available since about February and is the one I have) don't require this fix. I have soldered the hot bed wires directly to the hotbed, as I read this can be an issue with bad connections. Unfortunately I didn't act on it quick enough and had some minor arcing going on, which made soldering a bit tougher than it should have been. I recommend removing the plug and soldering the wires as soon as you can. Even with the issues I had, the job still only took 1/2 and hour and didn't require dismantling the printer.


----------

